# Phil Harris, Alaskan Crab Fisher



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...deadliest-catch-captain-dies/?test=latestnews



> ANCHORAGE, Alaska -- Phil Harris, the fishing boat captain whose  adventures off the Alaska coast were captured on the television show  "Deadliest Catch", has died, the Discovery Channel said Tuesday night.  He was 53.
> 
> Harris suffered what his family described as a massive stroke on Jan.  29 while the fishing vessel he captained, Cornelia Marie, was in port  at St. Paul Island, Alaska. The fisherman was flown to Anchorage for  surgery.
> The reality show, which has filmed five seasons, has been one of the  Discovery Channel's most popular and depicts the crab fishing industry  in the dangerous waters off Alaska.
> ...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 11, 2010)

.


----------



## KELLYG (Feb 11, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Feb 11, 2010)

.


----------

